# OCremix and ormgas



## IanKeith (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't be the only furry who listens to ormgas...or can I?

Protip: google 'ormgas', or check it out on the link from the OCReMix site.

Videro games make good music. *sagenod*


----------



## Tomtenizze (Jan 15, 2008)

OCremix got some nice stuff, though I prefer the downloaded MP3s over the stream.


----------



## IanKeith (Jan 15, 2008)

Tomtenizze said:
			
		

> OCremix got some nice stuff, though I prefer the downloaded MP3s over the stream.



If you only pick out one or two things, you might miss hidden gems you didn't know you liked.


----------



## Tomtenizze (Jan 16, 2008)

IanKeith said:
			
		

> If you only pick out one or two things, you might miss hidden gems you didn't know you liked.



But I download them all 
Atleast all the torrent-packs they have.


----------



## eorpheus (Apr 20, 2008)

about 60 percent of the music I listen to is from OCR


----------



## Teneba (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to be an OCR Fanatic. I still have the entire first 4 year torrent collection, just haven't listened to it for a while.


----------

